# Robin has a new friend!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Every morning a squirrel scurries across the ledge J-U-S-T outside the window. When Robin hears him coming, he hunkers down, and starts to creep up on him. They play peek-a-boo for a few seconds, then the squirrel takes off! Robin wants me to open the window early for 'squirrel-time!' :lol:


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is pretty adorable! See if you can take a picture or a short video of them! Would love to see the two friends!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin's buddy came around again on Sunday! We were out for a walk, and there he was in a tree! he flicked his tail which Robin thought was very funny! He's put on a lb or 2 since we saw him last. 

I'll try to take a video...


----------

